
Ask HN: Images to SVG gradient? - franciscop
I remember seeing some time ago a converser from png or jpg to svg gradients. I even used it! [1] However I cannot find it anywhere now, does anyone remember the name?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;francisco.io&#x2F;
======
franciscop
THIS! I had already given up, but searching for random backgrounds it occured
to me the right query:

[http://gradient.quasi.ink/](http://gradient.quasi.ink/)

And the query was: "gradient background preview show HN"

